#ubuntu-arb 2012-04-02
<wendar> here's my packaging guide in progress https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviewBoard/Submissions/PackageQuickStart
<wendar> I've started sending it to apps who only give us tarballs
<wendar> (together with a request to let us know if it's confusing at any point, so we can fix it up)
<ajmitch> thanks, I saw you'd added it to Review/Responses as well
 * ajmitch will take a look over it later
#ubuntu-arb 2012-04-03
<ajmitch> stupid me, uploading to staging ppa without ~ppa1
#ubuntu-arb 2012-04-04
<cielak> jono: have a look please! http://imgur.com/ELi0v
<cielak> whoops, wrong channel, folks ;)
<ajmitch> heh
<cielak> ajmitch: did you have a chance to investigate the problem of wrongly formatted description for harmonySEQ in the USC?
<ajmitch> no I haven't had a chance to look at it
<ajmitch> I looked at the debian/control file & it appeared to be formatted properly in the output of 'apt-cache show'
